# Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler



## -FishHunter- (8. April 2011)

hi @all 

habe mir eine spro avontage method feeder gekauft und das bei ebay für 14,20 euro normal preis 70 euro ! 

das problem ist das wenn man die rolle in die rute einschraubt bricht der obere schaumstoffgriff durch ! da das innere gewinde zu lang ist und den griffgummi nach obben drückt und zum brechen bringt ! 

der ebay verkäufer würde mir zwa die 14,20 euro erstatten , aber ich bekomme niemals eine rute zu diesem preis , was soll ich machen ?

habe schon bei der firma spro angerufen , und die konnten es nicht glauben . ich habe nach etwa 1 std einen rückruf der firma spro bekommen und die sagten das die ganze serie diesen fehler hat .
ich würde aber auch keinen ersatz bekommen da der verkäufer diese rute noch unter dem einkaufspreis verkauft hat . 
aber mir steht doch ersatz bei einem produktionsfehler zu oder nicht ? die werden doch in der 2jährigen garantie die eine rute hat doch neue produzieren ? 
ich habe sogar angeboten die rute dierekt nach spro zu schicken und wenn sie die serie neu auflegen mir eine zuschicken , aber darauf liesen die sich nicht ein ! 

was nun ? #q


----------



## Zusser (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Hat die Rute denn 2 Jahre Garantie?
Die Garantie gewährt - wenn überhaupt - der Hersteller/Importeur, in deinem Fall also SPRO. Der Hersteller kann seine Garantiebedingungen so gestalten, wie es ihm gefällt. Im Rahmen des deutschen Rechts natürlich.

Sollte es keine SPRO-Garantie auf die Rute geben, hat der Hersteller keine Verpflichtung irgendetwas für dich zu tun. Er ist schließlich nicht dein Vertragspartner. 

Dein Vertragspartner ist der Händler, der dir die Rute Verkauft hat. Der muss dir 24 Monate Gewährleistung (nicht Garantie!) dafür geben, dass die Rute fehlerfrei war, als du sie bekommen hast. Was er ja anscheinend auch tut, der Händler wollte die Rute ja zurücknehmen, wie du geschrieben hast.
Mehr Anspruch hast du leider nicht...


----------



## Anglero (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...Mehr Anspruch hast du leider nicht...


 
Sorry, aber das ist doch Quatsch!  Der TE hat ein Recht auf Erfüllung des Kaufvertrags, und der ist, so wie ich es verstehe, über besagte Rute zustande gekommen. Wenn in der Artikelbeschreibung keine Einschränkungen hinsichtlich der Beschaffenheit gemacht wurden, schuldet der Verkäufer dem TE weiterhin eine tadellose Rute.


----------



## Udo561 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



Anglero schrieb:


> schuldet der Verkäufer dem TE weiterhin eine tadellose Rute.



Kann er aber nicht erfüllen und daher bietet der Verkäufer an ihm sein Geld zu erstatten.
Fertig , wenn dem TE das so nicht gefällt muss er mit seiner defekten Rute eben leben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Er hat sie doch tadellos bekommen?|kopfkrat

Was für `ne Rolle haste denn drangeschraubt?


----------



## Anglero (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Kann er aber nicht erfüllen und daher bietet der Verkäufer an ihm sein Geld zu erstatten.
> Fertig , wenn dem TE das so nicht gefällt muss er mit seiner defekten Rute eben leben.
> Gruß Udo


 
Nein, er hätte Recht auf Schadensersatz. Außerdem, warum soll er nicht erfüllen können?


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



Anglero schrieb:


> Nein, er hätte Recht auf Schadensersatz. Außerdem, warum soll er nicht erfüllen können?




Er hat sie doch selbst kaputt gemacht(durch zudrehen).

Wenn alle Ruten aus der Serie diesen Fehler haben, kann der Verkäufer nicht mehr machen als ihm sein Geld zurück geben. Das hat der doch auch angeboten.|kopfkrat


----------



## Zusser (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



Anglero schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch Quatsch!


Der TE wollte die tadellose Rute *vom Hersteller* einfordern. Der ist dazu (wenn es keine spezielle Garantie gibt) aber nicht verpflichtet.

*Der Händler* müsste die Rute austauschen oder nachbessern, wenn er das aber nicht kann, darf er auch den Kaufpreis erstatten. Dass er wohl könnte, aber nur nicht will, wird der Käufer ihm kaum nachweisen können.

Außerdem: Der TE hat die Rute im Prinzip geschenkt bekommen (14€), da wird der Verkäufer nichts mehr dran verdient haben. Ob man da jetzt wirklich noch nachtreten muss?
Ist halt eine Frage des persönlichen Stils.


----------



## Anglero (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Der Mangel wird ja vom Hersteller bestätigt.
Dazu müsste halt geklärt werden, was "Serie" in diesem Fall bedeutet. Modell oder Auflage eines bestimmten Modells.
Ansonsten bliebe für den Verkäufer die Möglichkeit, eine Reparatur durchzuführen oder die Kosten für diese zu erstatten.

Natürlich sollte man für so einen kleinen Schaden nicht die Gerichte bemühen. Aber bevor hier Unwissende einfach mal das BGB umschreiben und dem TE jegliche Rechte absprechen, sollte erst mal der Grundsatz gelten: Pacta sunt servanda.


----------



## Udo561 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



			
				-FishHunter-;3291857
der ebay verkäufer würde mir zwa die 14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> damit ist doch alles gesagt .
> Der TE akzepiert das und lässt sich das Geld erstatten oder er fummelt sich die Rute so zurecht das seine Rolle draufpasst.
> 
> Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



			
				-FishHunter-;3291857
der ebay verkäufer würde mir zwa die 14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> damit ist doch alles gesagt .
> Der TE akzepiert das und lässt sich das Geld erstatten oder er fummelt sich die Rute so zurecht das seine Rolle draufpasst.
> 
> Gruß Udo


----------



## Anglero (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



Zusser schrieb:


> ... Ob man da jetzt wirklich noch nachtreten muss?
> Ist halt eine Frage des persönlichen Stils.


 
Naja, der Händler wird schon gewusst haben, was für einen Schrott er da verkauft. Das ist eher schlechter Stil. Warum sollte man da Mitleid walten lassen? Über einen geringen Preis, statt einem Schnäppchen, einen Mängel ableiten zu müssen, entspricht auch nicht meiner Auffassung von kaufmännischen Grundsätzen. 
Aber ich würde in diesem Fall wohl auch das Geld, natürlich samt Porto nehmen und nicht mehr bei ebay kaufen - spro würde ich mir auch überlegen, die hätten Kulanz zeigen können.


----------



## Downbeat (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



Anglero schrieb:


> Naja, der Händler wird schon gewusst haben, was für einen Schrott er da verkauft. Das ist eher schlechter Stil. Warum sollte man da Mitleid walten lassen? Über einen geringen Preis, statt einem Schnäppchen, einen Mängel ableiten zu müssen, entspricht auch nicht meiner Auffassung von kaufmännischen Grundsätzen.
> Aber ich würde in diesem Fall wohl auch das Geld, natürlich samt Porto nehmen und nicht mehr bei ebay kaufen - spro würde ich mir auch überlegen, die hätten Kulanz zeigen können.


Woher sollte der Händler das denn wissen, ich denke da kann man keine Absicht unterstellen wenn die Rute in Neuzustand versandt wurde? Ausserdem hab ich grad keine Angabe gefunden ob das ein Sofortkauf oder Auktionspreis war. 
Was ich nicht verstehe ist allerdings die Stellungnahme von Spro, aber ohne Kommentar.
Ich hab mir den Griff der Rute grad mal angesehen und 100%tig nachvollziehen kann ich den Fehler nicht. Könnte der TE vielleicht ein Foto einstellen, das wäre nett?
Meiner Meinung für diesen Preis, Rute behalten und selber ein Lösung finden, 14€ sind auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## ulf (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Hallo

Ich wüßte nicht, warum SPRO da Kulanz zeigen sollte. Der TO hat doch die Rute bei einem Händler gekauft. Jetzt hat der Kunde die Rute kaputt gemacht und der Händler biete Ihm an das Geld zu erstatten. Was soll er denn sonst machen, wenn abzusehen ist, daß auch der Ersatz, der von SPRO kommt den gleichen "Fehler" zeigt ? Ich denke man kann von einem Händler nicht erwarten, daß er Ware besser macht, als er Sie vom Hersteller bekommt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Anglero (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



ulf schrieb:


> ...Ich wüßte nicht, warum SPRO da Kulanz zeigen sollte. ...


 
Stimmt, Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. Das sollte dann aber bitte auch für fehlkonstruierte Bremsen und morsche Zahnriemen an Autos gelten. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn Firmen fehlerhafte Ware zurückriefen, reparierten oder gar austauschten? So lange es Trottel gibt, die das Zeug kaufen...

Man kann es mit der Kritiklosigkeit auch übertreiben.


----------



## -FishHunter- (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



also die rolle wa eine spro rolle ! und der ebay verkäufer wuste über den fehler nicht bescheit ! spro wusste auch nichts bis ich dort angerufen habe ! 
wa sogar in einem laden der spro ruten verkauft und habe mit dem verkäufer die ruten der ganzen serie getestet und alle hatten diesen fehler alle gingen kaputt ohne ausnahme ! 
normalerweise müsten die doch wenigsten sagen das ich wenn eine neuauflage kommt dann eine neue bekommen kann ! denn die garantie vom hersteller besteht ja immer ob sie für 1 euro oder für 100 gekauft hab !


----------



## laert (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Wie wäre es den mit ein wenig Sekundenkleber. Also ich meine bei 14 Euro...|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Dass die Serie Mist ist, kann der Verkäufer nicht wissen. Dass er dir angeboten hat das Geld zu erstatten ist doch schon was.

Ich würde sie trotzdem behalten für den Preis(und evtl. reparieren). Das lose Stück runterschneiden und es funktioniert jedenfalls. Macht ja die Rute funktionell nicht schlechter(nur optisch ein wenig).:m

Wenn dir das bisschen Geld lieber ist, gib sie zurück.#6


----------



## -FishHunter- (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

das problem ist das ist vollgummi ^^ das kann man nicht mehr auf das gewinde drücken ! denn das gewinde hat den gummi nach oben gedückt weil die japanis im werk das falsche gewinde eingebaut haben laut tele gespräch


----------



## ayron (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Behalt das ding#6 14€ für  ne rute eines namenhaften Herstellers.....mit dem Griff  ist zwar dumm aber mich persönlich würde es nict stören Bastel dir ne neue blende und freu dich am schnapper:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> das problem ist das ist vollgummi ^^ das kann man nicht mehr auf das gewinde drücken ! denn das gewinde hat den gummi nach oben gedückt *weil die japanis im werk das falsche gewinde eingebaut haben* laut tele gespräch



Chinesen wohl eher.:m

Und ja, das aufschraubbare Griffstück ist eindeutig zu kurz.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt . . .


----------



## ulf (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



Anglero schrieb:


> [...] So lange es Trottel gibt, die das Zeug kaufen...
> [...]



Hallo

Du hast doch wohl nicht auch .... #h, nö bestimmt nicht. 
Du läßt Dir doch die ganze Zeit den Hobby-Juristen raus hängen.
- Also mit wem hat der TO den Vertrag geschlossen  ?
- Der bietet Ihm Geld zurück an, weil eine fehlerfreie Ware nicht geliefert werden kann.
- Also was soll da SPRO noch machen ?

Das SPRO den Schrott von den Händlern zurück rufen sollte hat mit dem Anliegen des TOs, eine Rute fast für lau, von wem auch immer, verbessern zu lassen, eigentlich nichts zu tun. 

Also man kann es mit der Zickigkeit auch übertreiben .... |rolleyes.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Anglero (8. April 2011)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Du hast doch wohl nicht auch .... #h, nö bestimmt nicht.
> Du läßt Dir doch die ganze Zeit den Hobby-Juristen raus hängen.
> ...


 
Du wirfst da einiges durcheinander. Deine "Fragen" habe ich schon beantwortet.
Davon abgesehen ist das Thema doch alleine wegen der nachtröpfelnden Informationen des TE uninteressant geworden.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Moin,

habe vor kurzem die Avontage Method Feeder bei einem Onlinehändler gesehen für nur etwa 40 Euro. Wurden die Ruten mittlerweile überarbeitet oder sind die immer noch Schrott? Würde mir eventuell eine besorgen, wenn die ok sind...


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (29. August 2013)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Diese Serie müsste wieder ok sein . Die Rute ist aber sehr weich !!! Hatte auch das Fabrikationsfehler Model . Es gab kein Ersatz kein Geld zurück . Von mir bekommt Spro kein Geld mehr sogar Teamangler von Spro konnten da nicht helfen .


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (6. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Oder bei Ebay Schauen .Da sind einige Schnapper drin Die z.b bei Evends gewonnen und hier für ein bruchteil verkauft werden .


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

toller Versuch dein Gerödel zu verhökern|evil:


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (7. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

???? Was soll das denn , das ist nicht meine , ich such immer in der Bucht nach schnappern und da findet man so einiges ! 
Sogar Tubertini Feederruten werden da verkauft normalpreis 260Euro für 88 Euro oder Preisvorschlag  . 
Die Rute ist vom Tubertini Cup letzten Monat . Die Rute ist vom Schlögel Koppelpartner Manne ^^ aber egal wer sich nicht auskennt kann das nicht wissen . Ich bekomme immer wieder Ruten für die hälfte oder für ein bruchteil , weil die Ruten getauscht werden oder in der Bucht verramscht da sonnst der Keller überflutet wird . Ich kann sogar Futter von Zammataro bekommen was neben der abfüllung gefallen ist .


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (7. September 2013)

*AW: Spro Avontage Method Feeder + Fabrikationsfehler*

Nun kann er selber suchen und du kannst wieder Schlafen .


----------

